
Coronavirus: NHS reveals source code behind contact-tracing app - goodcanadian
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52579547
======
goodcanadian
This appears to be the github account:
[https://github.com/NHSX](https://github.com/NHSX)

------
gnufx
Harding. What a wonderful appointment to such a post.

